# Goodbye, Apollo



## JUN225 (May 6, 2011)

He was always beside me whenever I would wait for my daughters to come home from school late at night. The neighborhood is not as safe as it used to be when I was a kid, so having him with me was always a pleasure. He would welcome my kids whenever they would step down from the bus. This went on for years. 

These days I still wait for my kids at night, but I surely miss Apollo. I know that he is up there running with the rest of our friends, at least I can live with that thought in mind.

Many thanks, my friend Apollo.

Jun


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Apollo


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, they really leave a gap in our lives. I'm so sorry for your loss of Apollo.
________
Sue


----------



## JUN225 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you. It took me a while to post this because...well I'm sure you know why. Like with all the dogs I've lost thru the years, I'm sure the pain will ease up. But it really hurts especially when I'm waiting for my daughters coming home from school. I find myself extending my left arm expecting his head would be there.

Jun


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rip Apollo


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for the loss. I wish we never had to say goodbye but it just isn't the way it works.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Apollo, he sounds like a truly wonderful dog and a big part of your family.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. German Shepherds leave paw prints on our hearts.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Their passing can leave such a huge void in our lives.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious Apollo. May he run free at the bridge. :rip:


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May Apollo rest in peace.

Maria


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Apollo.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## JUN225 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you all. It is really difficult to loose friends like Apollo. I'm very thankful for all the support. I hope I'll still be allowed to stay here now that my single GSD is now gone.

Jun


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

JUN225 said:


> Thank you all. It is really difficult to loose friends like Apollo. I'm very thankful for all the support. I hope I'll still be allowed to stay here now that my single GSD is now gone.
> 
> Jun


Ofcourse you can stay here!! You are german shepherd family


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy apollo (i'm thinking that must be his picture in your avatar?). 

my husband says, "when you lose one it gives you the opportunity to know another one", since we can't just have an unlimited number of dogs at one time. perhaps, when the time is right, you'll look into another pair of eyes and know that it's time to reach down and feel another head under your hand. apollo would want that, you know, they always want us to be happy. take care, again, i'm so sorry.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## JUN225 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you, thank you all! Yes there will be others just as Apollo was after other great dogs before him. Apollo is a handsome dog though, and was always gentle but protective of me and my family.

Yes, that's Apollo in my avatar.





































Jun


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh that last picture is simply wonderful! what a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I know it doesn't make the pain any better, but I am truly sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family as you go through this time of grief.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the pictures of your handsome Apollo.Run free Apollo.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss, he will always be in your hearts as that special warm feeling, god bless him.


----------



## JUN225 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you all. I am really not into groups by nature. But I see the advantage of telling people about how you feel. You are all correct, listening to people like you does make things a bit easier. Thanks!

Jun


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss. Its tough because they are family members. They are reflections of yourself. But just know that Apollo is definitely in a better place where he cant be hurt or suffer any pain.


----------

